# How long will it take to get invitation after submitting EOI for 263111



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 13 September 2015 against occupation "C*omputer Network Engineer - 263111"* for visa type "Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)" with *60 points*.

Any idea can I get invitation on October 2015 round? 

Many thanks,


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 13 September 2015 against occupation "C*omputer Network Engineer - 263111"* for visa type "Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)" with *60 points*.
> 
> ...


Depends on queue. But you may get by november.
I applied in may and got picked up in july.

Be cool. It'll take sometime.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

August applicants still waiting for OCT invite with 60 points, If you are lucky may be in coming OCT round if not Nov round.
best of luck.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

Now DIAC is announced SkillSelect TWO rounds from October 2015, so as I submitted EOI on 13 September 2015 against occupation "Computer Network Engineer - 263111" for visa type "Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)" with 60 points.

Can I get invitation on October 23, 2015 in 2nd round?


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

sai438 said:


> Depends on queue. But you may get by november.
> I applied in may and got picked up in july.
> 
> Be cool. It'll take sometime.



Hi,

Should I'll get invite on November 20, as I submitted EOI September 13 with 60 points in "Computer Network Engineer - 263111" 


Many thanks,


----------



## NeeBen (Oct 20, 2015)

*Did the Nov 20 invitation happen ?*

Hi All,

Did the Nov 20th invitation happen ?? 

When I try to access the skill select website it appears to be in schedule maintenance ?

Did anyone get any mail ?

Thanks much


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

NeeBen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did the Nov 20th invitation happen ??
> 
> ...




Due to system maintenance the 20 November 2015 round will now be on 23 November 2015


----------



## NeeBen (Oct 20, 2015)

Dude where do we get this information ?


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

NeeBen said:


> Dude where do we get this information ?




change to 20 November 2015 round » SkillSelect Support


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Please update once September 60 pointers get the invitation Today. I am sure people who lodged the EOI in 2nd week of Sept will get the invite today.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

From the November 6th round, the cut-off for invitations was May 19th for 60 points (assuming the DIBP website has a typo where it says it was 65 points, since the Oct. 23rd round said cut-off of Oct. 22nd for 65 points).

There's no way to know how many 60 point applicants there are from May 19th to Sept. or how many 65+ point EOIs will be submitted in future rounds, but hopefully they will start working through some of the backlog of 60 point EOIs)


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> Please update once September 60 pointers get the invitation Today. I am sure people who lodged the EOI in 2nd week of Sept will get the invite today.


The Cut off seems to be 30th Sep for 263111 or say non-prorata


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

I would like to know the NSW 190 invitation waiting time for ANZSCO 263111. 

Kindly note that I have submitted my EOI on 13 Nov 2015.

I have below points (55+5). 


PTE (65+) 10
Experience ( 14 Years from 2002 in ACS) 15
Age (42) 15
Education (BE Computer in 1998) 15
Sate Nomination for NSW 5


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

skharoon said:


> I would like to know the NSW 190 invitation waiting time for ANZSCO 263111.
> 
> Kindly note that I have submitted my EOI on 13 Nov 2015.
> 
> ...


Did anyone got NSW state nomination?


----------

